# Online-Spiel



## simsal (28. Mai 2010)

Hi Leute,
ich wollte euch nach nem onlinegame fragen, das ne gute grafik hat. Kennt ihr eins?
wenn ja, bitte antworten, danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## TwilightAngel (28. Mai 2010)

Definiere gut. Comicgrafik? "Realgrafik"? Genre?

Ansonsten sehen Guild Wars und Aion ganz gut aus grafisch.


----------



## Low (28. Mai 2010)

Battlefield Bad Company 2


----------

